# First Bow Hog



## southtxhunter (Feb 1, 2005)

Got this lil boar at about 7 this evening


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## marlin50lrs (Apr 12, 2010)

nice shot!!


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

congrats on the nice pig.


----------



## Trent D (May 28, 2004)

Pork - it's what's for dinner!


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Congrats ..... looks like a good start!! :cheers:


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

WTG... what no blood on your face LOL..


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Awesome!!! Good eatin' there.


----------



## southtxhunter (Feb 1, 2005)

Rack Ranch said:


> WTG... what no blood on your face LOL..


Not on my face, but I did get torn up by the rose hedge I had to crawl through to recover him.....my arms look like I lost a fight with a ****!!


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

Good job!!


----------



## NOFNSUZIES (Mar 20, 2007)

GREAT SHOT.......THEY DON'T GO FAR WHEN YOU HIT EM THERE.


----------



## Reel Blessed (Apr 7, 2005)

Congrats. I love hog hunting with a bow.


----------

